# trying to ID



## gourami (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello everyone, new here and just getting into the whole Cichlid thing. I picked up a couple of Ram at my LFS. At the time not really knowing much about them. I have since started a new 55 G and plan to set it up as a Cichlid tank.
With that said I think I have two male Rams but not sure and now I find out there are different dypes of Rams. so what do I have Confused
When looking at them today they got into a lip lock with each other and I have looked at them so much they look identical now Confused

Pics are in link below

my rams - Canadian Aquarium Connection - Canada's Fish Community - Based in BC


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry cant see the photos, have to become members to view :/


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah upload them here and post them instead of linking to another forum


----------



## gourami (Jan 23, 2011)

they are in my gallery now three pics

Aquarium Gallery - gourami Gallery


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

They look like Bolivian Rams too me. They are a dwarf species. You should not put them with other Cichlids of normal size. They might be German Rams, also a dwarf.

The sight below as info on both:

Tropical freshwater aquarium fish: Homepage


----------

